# Fastnet 2001



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone fancy going to England to crew in this race, August 12 for about a week?


----------



## JosieUK (Feb 4, 2001)

I was supposed to race with a French crew, but having just moved to Florida, I thought my chances of going were zero. What are the ''conditions'' for coming along?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

skipperstu,
the Fastnet? love to! lot''s of near shore j-29 chesapeake experience- one-design and PHRF.
lot''s of offshore schooner time between P.R.
and Portland, ME. Headed for Oswego, NY. from St. Thomas in early may to early june. e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## nunoc (Mar 23, 2001)

Can you give more detail?


----------



## KatieS (Apr 18, 2001)

Hello,

Fastnet 2001

I am interested in sailing in the Fastnet this year - do you still have a place on your boat? Thanks Kate


----------

